# How do you red tag a machine, for code violation



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/real...or-gap/ar-BBzVlHt?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2017)

You dont red tag the machine,  you red tag the construction,  if it does not meet code. If they get enough red tags they will modiy the construction program.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 23, 2017)

Mark H is right.  You deal with what is constructed and not with how it was constructed.

There is also a matter of jurisdiction.  If we are dealing with manufactured components then the local jurisdiction deals with enforcement but in California if we are dealing with manufactured housing then a state agency deals with plan checking and enforcement  with respect to the work done in the factory including required inspections.  The local jurisdiction then has enforcement responsibility for work done on site.  I believe that this is in response to some federal legislation so I would expect to see something similar in other states.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2017)

When the robot is the only thing on the site building the building and operator is in Australia running the machine


----------



## tmurray (Apr 24, 2017)

cda said:


> When the robot is the only thing on the site building the building and operator is in Australia running the machine



Then I unplug the machine.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 24, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Then I unplug the machine.


What is your liability for touching someone else's machine?
It will not restart; You broke it?


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Then I unplug the machine.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 24, 2017)

mark handler said:


> What is your liability for touching someone else's machine?
> It will not restart; You broke it?



I issued the order and then work continued in violation of the order. I took what actions were necessary to safeguard the lives of the public.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 24, 2017)

From a site safety standpoint, would it really be acceptable to have a completely autonomous machine with no oversight on site? I can't imagine the public and ultimately government officials signing off on that.


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2017)

""""From a site safety standpoint, would it really be acceptable to have a completely autonomous machine with no oversight on site?""""


They allow inspectors onsite


----------



## mark handler (Apr 24, 2017)

Site safety is not my inspectors responsibility, CalOSHA, oversees Site Safety


----------



## tmurray (Apr 24, 2017)

Is OSHA responsible for both workers and the general public?

In Canada our legislation says that every person has a moral and legal responsibility when it comes to workplace safety. Workplace health and safety regimes only regulate worker safety here. Protection of the public from the construction site is written into the building code.


----------



## steveray (Apr 24, 2017)

Saw a prefab house wall opened the other day....Nice wire nutted splice right in the middle.....Love those factory inspectors...


----------

